# Videos de Chiclayo,Arequipa,Trujillo y Lima



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

En mis viajes por el Peru,siempre llevo mi camara.Tengo videos de las ciudades de Arequipa,Trujillo,Chiclayo y Lima.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Golf San Isidro - Lima , Peru
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71yXCK2cRxY

El Golf - Trujillo , Peru(en un taxi salsero)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ge4HYAm7Uo

Pimentel - Chiclayo , Peru
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nscpmiEI_nQ 

Calles del centro de Trujillo - Peru
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06gEtVTikyY

Avenida Ejercito - Arequipa , Peru
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LATC5elAqXQ

Avenida Cayma y Saga Falabella - Arequipa , Peru
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRyiDZQDYh0

Jockey Plaza - Lima , Peru
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zBuiEshAEc 

Vista Panoramica de la Via Expresa - Lima , Peru
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S00BQZKxRq4


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Chevre los videos ,, man , me quede picado , estan cortos ! ,, la zona del golf de trujillo ( 100 % que en persona es mas bonita ) se parecen a zonas de surco !!


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

voy a ir poniendo mas videos,de arequipa ,mas de lima y trujillo y claro chiclayo.solo que ya estoy cansado hoy.


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

*reque chiclayo lambayque aereo*

este videito es un trabajo que hice 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMUBw8vE-u4


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Buenos videos...........


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bien cheveres los videos! Buen trabajo!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

ahh ta chvre, no tendras algun otro video de chiclayo jose perez?


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

si ahora pongo mas tengo bastantes.Creen que vale la pena o se ven muy mal.Es que la calidad no se ve bien como en la tele.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

kay:


----------



## RodriPeru (Apr 27, 2006)

De donde tomaste la via expresa?. Esta lo bacanazo.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

desde el ripley de san isidro el ultimo piso que es la seccion de muebles.hay una ventana grande.algunos de los videos son del 2002,2003,2004,y 2005.en esa toma al frente de saga y tottus aun estaba wong,lo que es metro ahora.


----------



## J-BEAT (Mar 29, 2006)

MECANO BARRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!! mi segunda jato! jajaja x afuera no parece nada como es adentro un jueves por la noche jajaja!! y la zona del golf bien! no se ve mal! pero en vivo y en directo es mucho mejor!!


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Panoramica de Arequipa , Peru
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9eAKgcZVpTA 

Larcomar - Lima , Peru
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Eomvk9Bhg8 

Av Larco - Trujillo , Peru
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Md1pIHnrjxQ 

Trujillo de noche desde un hotel centrico - Trujillo , Peru
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uq6904JUQjE 

Gran Hotel Chiclayo - Chiclayo , Peru
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLNq999nUn0 

Pasiando por Chiclayo Prt.1 - Chiclayo , Peru
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoOYcz2En1E


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Jose , tu eres perushow85 en youtube , verdad ?


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

si recien abri mi cuenta ayer.


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Te felicito, excelente.


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Muy bonitos los videos.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

bacanes los videos


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Chiclayo Calles #2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRdt46dULEM 

Malecon Miraflores
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBy8gn52ako 

Pardo y Miraflores
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AzZNa94_hE 

San Isidro Financiero
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R013UbPp5vs 

San Isidro Residencial
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JKOQefZCYI 

Arequipa de Noche
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMSn-rhQV38 

Via Expresa
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuR31t_Fo5A 

Este ultimo no es mio,lo saque de Youtube,es de un tipo de Lima que fue a Arequipa y una chica y un taxista lo estan pasiando por las calles historicas y sitios importantes de la ciudad.A la chica y el taxista se les saca que son de Arequipa por su acento,que fuerte el acento de los arequipeNos.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwyDELfUu0I


----------

